# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello from Australia

## aimee

Hi

I recently got a larger tank and had a really bad experience with the local aquarium store - I lost 3 goldfish. 1 got attacked by the paradise fish(who were then banished to the old small tank) and 2 were lost to ich (he also sold me a useless ich cure) and he didnt tell me that the paradise fish need warmer water than goldfish. And he sold me 2 male paradise fish who have been fighting for the last week (I put one into my large tank after the ich was cured). That aquarium store is now banned forever.

My remaining goldfish(Frankenstein) and the paradise fish(Hyde) seem to be getting along well.

I found another aquarium store not very far away, but while he has good advice and he explains everything in great detail, the fish in his tanks dont look so good. I have been there a few times and everytime, there are several dead fish (or very close to) in a couple of his tanks.

Then there is the other pet store, which is really big with lots of staff, their fish always look healthy, never any dead or sick looking fish(actually all their animals look really healthy and happy), but its hard to get advice because they always say "let me just check with somene else", which doesnt fill you with confidence.

Im not easily discouraged by bad advice, so now I am looking for unbiased help and advice from someone who isnt trying to make money out of me.

and from the threads that I have read, the advice here is pretty good.

When I get this tank sorted out again, I hope to get another 2ft tank with a fresh water tropical setup.

Thanks for a great site.

----------


## plankton

hi aimee

welcome to fish-keeping
australia i've just been speaking to my brother-in-law he moved there just before christmas 


sorry to hear about your probs you've had 
but all the advices heres is free and good  :lol:

----------


## Timo

Hello Aimee welcome to fish-keeping. Any questions just post  :Wink:  sure someone can help.

 :fkwelcome:

----------

